# Was sind Schadenstypen Westernis und Zwergenart?



## cbuffed76 (13. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

was bedeuten eigentlich diese unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen "Schadenstyp Westernis" und "Schadenstyp uralte ZWergenart"?

Hat das spielerisch Auswirkungen oder sind das nur Titel/Bezeichnungen ohne irgendwelche weiteren Effekte?


Ciao und vorab schon mal ein schönes WE an alle - Wetter is eh mies, das lädt ja erst Recht zum Zocken ein!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Chris


----------



## Earthfury (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

schau mal hier, da wird Dir geholfen


>>>  http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/fragen/schaden/index.html <<<


----------



## cbuffed76 (13. Februar 2009)

hey! prima!

vielen lieben Dank!

: D


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Februar 2009)

Habe das Ganze mal in Moria getestet.
Gegen Stufe 60 Orks machen Westernis und Uralte Zwergenart genau glech viel Schaden, Beleriand ist etwas stärker.
Beispiel: Ein "Verwüsten" Treffer hat bei meinen Tests mit Uralter Zwergenart und Westernis jeweils 695 Schaden verursacht. Beleriand hat mit dem selben Angriff als "Verwüstet" 712 Schaden gemacht. Es besteht also ein unterschied, er ist aber nicht groß. Bei normalen Angriffen macht Beleriand also etwa 6 oder 7 Schaden mehr, Westernis und uralte Zwergenart unterscheiden sich überhaupt nicht.

Den Test habe ich allerdings nur mit Stufe 60 Orks im Stahlarchiv gemacht.
Alles Weitere ist mir zu aufwenidig gewesen und da der Kundi-Skill leider verbuggt, müsst ihr euch damit zufrieden geben.


----------



## Danius (13. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Habe das Ganze mal in Moria getestet.
> Gegen Stufe 60 Orks machen Westernis und Uralte Zwergenart genau glech viel Schaden, Beleriand ist etwas stärker.
> Beispiel: Ein "Verwüsten" Treffer hat bei meinen Tests mit Uralter Zwergenart und Westernis jeweils 695 Schaden verursacht. Beleriand hat mit dem selben Angriff als "Verwüstet" 712 Schaden gemacht. Es besteht also ein unterschied, er ist aber nicht groß. Bei normalen Angriffen macht Beleriand also etwa 6 oder 7 Schaden mehr, Westernis und uralte Zwergenart unterscheiden sich überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...



Naja du kannst nicht crits vergleichen du must den normalen schlagschaden vergleichen, da anscheinend beim Critten/verwüsten die schadensart egal ist und der schaden anders ermittelt wird, dann sollte dir auffallen das Orks erhöhten schutz gegen Westernis haben, dieser erhöhte schutz einiger Rassen gegen bestimmte Schadensarten verschweigt übrigens der verlinkte Text.


----------



## MoVedder (13. Februar 2009)

Yo, genau das wollte ich auch noch sagen;P

Z.b. auf meinem legen. Bogen hab ich Uralte Zwergenart.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich gegen Grimmhands, oder wie die auch heißen^^, kämpfe,der Damage um einiges niedriger ausfällt. ( also bei einem normalen Schuss statt 250 damage so um die 200!)

mfG


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Februar 2009)

Danius schrieb:


> Naja du kannst nicht crits vergleichen du must den normalen schlagschaden vergleichen, da anscheinend beim Critten/verwüsten die schadensart egal ist und der schaden anders ermittelt wird, dann sollte dir auffallen das Orks erhöhten schutz gegen Westernis haben, dieser erhöhte schutz einiger Rassen gegen bestimmte Schadensarten verschweigt übrigens der verlinkte Text.


Wenn Orks erhöhte Resistenzen gegen Westernis haben, warum machen dann Uralte Zwergenart und Westernis genau gleich viel Schaden?
Und wenn bei Crits die Schadensart egal ist, warum unterscheidet sich ein Beleriand-Crit dann von einem anderen?
Klingt für mich nicht so, als würde es stimmen, was du schreibst.


----------



## MASPEX (13. Februar 2009)

Naja, bei Critts als Vergleichsgrundlage sollte man vorsichtig sein, denn bei meinem Waffenmeister z. B. schwanken die normalen Critts zwischen 600 und 750 und die Verwüstenden zwischen 980 und 1290 bei ein und dem selben Gegner mit ein und der selben Waffe

und das die Ressistenzen einfluss auf den Schaden nehmen konnte man ganz gut in sarnur sehen, wo die mobs hauptsächlich nur mit uralten Zwergenart gescheit bezwungen werden konnten, weil sie sonst kaum schaden nahmen. bei den meisten mobs ist aber der Einfluss der Ressistenzen doch eher gering, aber um sich abzusichern, kann man ja n kundi fragen welche schadensart am effektivsten ist, da die das nachschauen können (beim Balrog war es z. B. Beleriand)

Das die Critts anders berechnet werden klingt irgendwie komisch ich glaube eher, das der normale Schaden, den man machen würde mit einem Wert, den man durch Tugenden oder anderen Bonis erhöhen kann multipliziert werden.


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. Februar 2009)

Ich habe jede Schadensart mehrere Stunden getestet und immer nur den gleichen Angriff benutzt und das war der maximale Schaden.
Ich habe also nicht einfach _irgendeinen_ Crit genommen, sondern den höchsten.

So nebenbei: Mit welchem Angriff machst du 1290 Schaden mit einem Schlag?


----------



## Gromthar (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich nutze derzeit ausschließlich Beleriand mit meinem Wächter. Dagegen gibt es keine Resistenzen und man kann quasi immer und überall Schaden machen.


----------



## arieos (13. Februar 2009)

HIER gibts ein tool. Ein parser um das Kampflog auszulesen.

KA, ob das mit Moria immernoch hinhaut ... habs nicht ausprobiert, wü´te aber auch nicht weshalb es nicht gehen sollte. 

Probiert es doch mal aus ....


----------



## MoVedder (14. Februar 2009)

Ok weiteres Beispiel meinerseits.
Habe heute mit meinem Twink Jäger, Die Schule bei Miriobel, eine 3er Instanz , gemacht bei Eregion und, ich habe mit meinem Bogen der uralte Zwergenart ist, nur zwischen 40-50 Damage egal ob crit oder Verwüstet auf die Dunländer gemacht. Auf den Uruk bis zu 1000. Also macht schon bei manchen Mobs nen Unterschied^^. Die Dunländer musste ich dann mit meinem ebil Nahkampf skill in die Flucht schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


mfG


----------



## Tetlin (14. Februar 2009)

Die Unterschiedliche Schadensarten wirken stärker entgegen der Schadensminderung diversers Monster Sippen (Arten) sprich sie machen nicht mehr schaden an gewissen Monstern sondern senken deren natürliche reduzierung des selbigen.

In Schatten von Angmar ging es sogar soweit das es Zwei Gebiete gab die sogar nur mit der richtigen Schadensart in denn Tieferen bereichen zubestreiten gewesen sind die Hügelgräber (Westerniss) und Sârnur (Uralte Zwergenart).

Die Minen von Moria geht da völlig andere wege der Großteil aller Gegner ist hier leidlich für so ziemlich jede Schadensart und Schadensminderung die merkbar ist kann man ansich so wirklich erst ab Signatur und höher feststellen (ab lvl 57 etwa auch bei normalen Gegnern).

Prinzipiel bedeutet es das Zwei oder besser Drei Waffen mit unterschiedlichen Schadensarten jedem Abenteurer in welcher Situation auch immer einen Taktischenvorteil bringen.

Allgemein hat sich herausgestellt das Lichtschaden oder zumindestens Schaden gegen Orksippe die am häufigst hilfreiche Art in Moria ist.
Dicht gefolgt von Beleriand oder Schaden gegen Uraltes Böse, die Gute alte Zwergenart ist zum Teil auch immer noch sehr hilfreich Westerniss hingegen ist auf weiterflur so ziemlich das sinnfreiste was in Moria seine verwendung finden kann die Anzahl der Untoten ist hier doch sehr niedrig und ich kann mich nur an eine Waffentitel instanz erinnen wo sie hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## MASPEX (14. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> So nebenbei: Mit welchem Angriff machst du 1290 Schaden mit einem Schlag?



mit dem hier:
Unerbittlicher Schlag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lossehelin (14. Februar 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Ok weiteres Beispiel meinerseits.
> Habe heute mit meinem Twink Jäger, Die Schule bei Miriobel, eine 3er Instanz , gemacht bei Eregion und, ich habe mit meinem Bogen der uralte Zwergenart ist, nur zwischen 40-50 Damage egal ob crit oder Verwüstet auf die Dunländer gemacht. Auf den Uruk bis zu 1000. Also macht schon bei manchen Mobs nen Unterschied^^. Die Dunländer musste ich dann mit meinem ebil Nahkampf skill in die Flucht schlagen
> 
> 
> ...



Naja du könntest auch einfach Westernis-Schaden benutzen dann hast du deinen normalen schaden auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (14. Februar 2009)

kann man sich dann so errechnen:
Verwüstet = 2,5 facher Damage  dann + die 150%= 1,5 facher damage da kommt dann schon was zusammen^^


----------



## Vetaro (14. Februar 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> kann man sich dann so errechnen:
> Verwüstet = 2,5 facher Damage  dann + die 150%= 1,5 facher damage da kommt dann schon was zusammen^^


Verwüsten = Damage*2,5 + 150% = 1,5 Damage*1,5.

So kann man sich das bestimmt nicht ausrechnen. Warning, this post contains irony


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Februar 2009)

Ein "Verwüsten" berechnet sich so:
[(Schaden, der der Skill verursacht (also z.B. 150% + 20)) * 1,22 (Beispiel. Wenn man Leidenschaft mit 22% Schadenssteigerung hat) * 1,xx (weitere Schadens-Steigerungen um xx%) * usw.] * 2,5


----------



## MoVedder (14. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Verwüsten = Damage*2,5 + 150% = 1,5 Damage*1,5.
> 
> So kann man sich das bestimmt nicht ausrechnen. Warning, this post contains irony




2,5+1,5 = 1,5

Hm ok dann würd ich mir ein paar Gedanken über meine Mathmatische Karriere Machen.


mfG


----------

